# Lemax Octosqueeze



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Does anyone know what is going on with the Lemax Octosqueeze? I purchased mine by the 4th of July and when I tested it, I realized that the paint on the cauldrons didn't seem to be dry and would rub off if you touched it (otherwise it seems to work fine). This past week I had tried to return it to the Michael's in my town and was told that they never carried them at their store (which I know to be untrue). Then, when I tried to exchange it at a different store, I was told that for reasons unknown to them, they were told to pull all of them from the shelves. Needless to say, since the only thing that appears to be wrong with it is the paint, it came back home with me. Is anyone aware of say motor problems that may burn my house down or anything of that nature that would prompt such a recall?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nothing with the motors that I know of. The paint on the octopus itself was damp on mine and i returned it and got the next one home same thing so i just chalked it up to the fact that this was plastic and all the other lemax pieces are ceramic.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

They never even made it to the shelves in our Michael's, which is a shame b/c I thought it was one of the best new pieces out this year. Super crazy. Any problems with paint on the others? Why would they release a plastic made piece with everything else being ceramic?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> Why would they release a plastic made piece with everything else being ceramic?


Cheaper to produce, they prolly will soon go all plastic, I stopped buying the the house because I have to repair one every year, now I only buy Department 56


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Lotus said:


> Cheaper to produce, they prolly will soon go all plastic, I stopped buying the the house because I have to repair one every year, no I only buy Department 56


yeah thats the problem with this stuff but hey its so darn cool!

Does anyone have a picture of said Octosqueeze?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

They used plastic Im going to assume because the Octosqueeze not only moves around in a circle, but the arms on it also go up and down. This is the first piece that Lemax has done that is mainly plastic and they are recalling it due to a mechanical problem. If yours works great, if not then take it back and get something else and wait for next year they will be out again. 

Ya know lotus i used to only buy D56 myself. I kept up with it for the first 3-4 years and have every piece they made up until last year problem is they are SOOO expensive and to be honest not really all that much better made. They can break easier due to they are porceline and not ceramic and they are harder to repair also because porceline flakes. 

Lemax has started making things with resin also which helps for little repairs which as villagers we should get used to doing since things happen. Well at least they do at my house with 3 kids and a husband that likes to pick things up by the top of them and go LOOOOKIE lol. The prices for D56 were just out of my range this year, nothing they had was worth 150 dollars. Especially when all it did was light up, nothing moved and no sounds??? OH and the yards made by Lemax are my biggest hit in my village every year. I always have someone asking me HOW DID YOU MAKE THAT??? to which i have to respond i bought it, but it was my idea to place it there right ???


----------

